# Any different behaviors you've noticed between hairless rats and furred ones? (=



## SmangoandFern (Dec 1, 2010)

Hey there.  This may sound dumb, but I was wondering if anyone has noticed any behavioral differences between furred rats, and hairless rats..  Like, in you're experiences, have they been basically the same as furred rats in behavior? Haha, sorry for such a random question, it was on my mind..


----------



## PogMahone (Dec 1, 2010)

I've never had one myself, but my first rat's mum was a hairless and she had an almost pathetic demeanor and most hairlesses I've seen have had somewhat similar attitudes.


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

Color, ears, fur, etc all have no effect on behavior. Their genetics are important, but tempermant is not linked to their fur.


----------



## Sidders (Dec 6, 2010)

My hairless is a lot more calm and mellow for a female than my furred girlies, but that's probably just her personality. ;D


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

All rats have different personalitys, has nothing to do with fur or ears or size heh.

My hairless is timid, shy and very submissive.


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

Agreed, it all just depends on the rat really. There are different means of care between a hairless and haired rat of course, with skin hygein and such but hair or no hair does not depict a personality :3


----------



## SiNi5T3R (Nov 5, 2010)

ya my hairless is the boss of the group. she wont put up with anyone not doing what she wants.


----------



## Zenia (Dec 3, 2010)

I've only had one hairless... and she was the most shy and timid. No amount of work could draw her out of her shell... but I am sure not all hairless are like that.


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

Reading about hairless rats is making me want one :3 Maybe later down the road I will purchase a hairless male for Cheech :3


----------

